# Brush Bandit 65 info



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm looking at a BB 65 with 350 hours on it. I'm brand new and know nothing about this machine. 
If anyone out there owns one or has any experience with them I would really appreciate it if I could talk to you and hear what you have to say.
Thanks in advance.

MB


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 9, 2010)

will, it be an 5 day a week chipper? if so too small. jump to a 90xp or a LD150. W/DIESEL. BIGGER IS BETTER AS LONG AS YOU CAN PULL IT


----------



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm just starting out and plan on working part time as I have another job.
Are u familiar with this machine? Could I call you to pick your brain?
pm me your # if so.


----------



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

Does this unit have knives that can be changed out or does the whole drum need to come out and sharpened/replaced.
This unit has an extra drum and it looks like the knives are welded on.
There are no holes for the knives to be bolted on.
????


----------



## deevo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. Bush said:


> I'm looking at a BB 65 with 350 hours on it. I'm brand new and know nothing about this machine.
> If anyone out there owns one or has any experience with them I would really appreciate it if I could talk to you and hear what you have to say.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> MB



Lot's of threads on this Chipper, What year and how much are they asking? I've used them many times, and are a great machine to use for the small stuff of course. I know a few fella's that have em and the maintenance is pretty easy to do. Good chipper to have for a small operation and getting started.


----------



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

Didn't say the year. Just the hours. Haven't talked to them yet just emailed to see if it was still available. They're asking $3800 USD. 
Wisconsin 4 cyl gas. Hydraulic feed. I'm going to call them tomorrow and I just wanted a head start before I do.

btw Deevo I grew up in Haliburton. nice to hear from home.


----------



## deevo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. Bush said:


> Didn't say the year. Just the hours. Haven't talked to them yet just emailed to see if it was still available. They're asking $3800 USD.
> Wisconsin 4 cyl gas. Hydraulic feed. I'm going to call them tomorrow and I just wanted a head start before I do.
> 
> btw Deevo I grew up in Haliburton. nice to hear from home.



Cool, I'm only an hour away from there, lot's of guys on AS here do work up and around there. Good place to be for a tree guy! Let us kow how you make out!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. Bush said:


> Does this unit have knives that can be changed out or does the whole drum need to come out and sharpened/replaced.
> This unit has an extra drum and it looks like the knives are welded on.
> There are no holes for the knives to be bolted on.
> ????



That's not the drum, that's the feed wheel. The knives can be changed.

What horsepower is that wisconsin on there? $3,800 you almost can't go wrong. Even if you don't like it you could turn it over and get most if not all of your money back out of it.


----------



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks gr8scott. That's what I wanted to know.
Don't know the hp yet. Ad just said 4 cyl.
Thanks all, I just read a great thread on this machine and it seems like it will be a good fit for me. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Mr. Woods (Feb 9, 2010)

*pics of machine*

pics of machine


----------



## deevo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. Bush said:


> pics of machine



Looks good, similiar to the one I've run, but it had a 2 cyl Wisconsin gasser on it, which ran strong. Go for it I'd say! Is it close you can go and run it?


----------



## ArborquipSP (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a 30HP Wisconsin Model# VH4D. They are good engines if they are running good. It looks like a older unit most likely a mid 90's (I would not trust the hour meter it may have been changed before). Ask them if the Disc bearings are making any noise if they are they are wearing out and will need to be changed. It looks in good shape for its age except for the fenders and trailer lights. The reason I think it is a mid 90's is Bandit had some safety devices installed after those years one of them was a safety lockout switch for the chipper hood (it would take away power from the key switch if the hood was opened for service) Ex: if you are changing the knives and some one turns the key off the disc will turn causing injures. The second was a last chance cable setup (a cable or two hooked to the control bar that would reverse the feed system if you got tangled in the brush and feed in the machine you could grab the cable and live). If every thing is good you will have a good machine I dont know about pricing though. If you buy it you should expect some repairs due to its age Ex: Wheel bearings or axle and leaf springs, Disc bearings, Hyd. pump or motor leaks, Hoses cracking, Cracks in welds ect.

Scott


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 18, 2010)

not a bad deal at all but i still think it may be a tad too small. i had a bandit 65 before and regret buying such a small chipper. which by the way i sold 1 year after i bought it. it was a great machine though! 

those wisconsins need to be kept on top of as far as maitenance and they are prone to overheating if you chip for extented periods of time. mine had the dual feed roller option and that was the only thing that made it work for me. great chipper for small brush but not real good for the bigger stuff. just doesnt have the power or flywheel weight to chomp threw the big wood.

as far as buying it gos i would defiantely go over it pretty well , make sure grease is present on all fittings etc..make sure to run it and make some chips too! 

i personally moved up to a 12" Morbark and would not look back at the Bandit 65 , if i were you i would look more into a 9" + capacity with a diesel preferably the Cummins, reliable, very cheap to run compared to gas powered...i could go on and on and on right now....good luck


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 18, 2010)

1CallLandscape said:


> not a bad deal at all but i still think it may be a tad too small. i had a bandit 65 before and regret buying such a small chipper. which by the way i sold 1 year after i bought it. it was a great machine though!
> 
> those wisconsins need to be kept on top of as far as maitenance and they are prone to overheating if you chip for extented periods of time. mine had the dual feed roller option and that was the only thing that made it work for me. great chipper for small brush but not real good for the bigger stuff. just doesnt have the power or flywheel weight to chomp threw the big wood.
> 
> ...



There's two things that go against your argument not to get a 6" chipper: price and size/weight. 

I'm looking for a chipper and don't have a chip truck and can't buy one. I have to settle to use my dump trailer and need to be able to pull a chipper that doesn't weigh 5,000 lbs.

I also don't have $10k to spend on even a 9" chipper. I really don't even have the $5k to spend on a 6" but have to get something.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 18, 2010)

if you do your shopping you can find a good deal , i just picked up my 12" morbark for 4800 and it is mint , just needs a quick paint job. i tow it with my 1 ton chevy dump just fine, i dont know what the curb weight is either but its gotta be around 5k or so maybe more like 6k... but i chip 4 days a week ...ultimately the decision is yours on what machine best suits your needs and budget, im just puttin in my $.02 worth of experience..


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 18, 2010)

1CallLandscape said:


> if you do your shopping you can find a good deal , i just picked up my 12" morbark for 4800 and it is mint , just needs a quick paint job. i tow it with my 1 ton chevy dump just fine, i dont know what the curb weight is either but its gotta be around 5k or so maybe more like 6k... but i chip 4 days a week ...ultimately the decision is yours on what machine best suits your needs and budget, im just puttin in my $.02 worth of experience..



I have a Ford Excursion and for the time being, I'm going to pull the dump trailer with it with the chipper behind that. I can't do that with a 5k # chipper.


----------

